# Is 169 miles in one day realistic!?



## Jkgillespie1 (25 Nov 2013)

Hi we are planning a ride Easter Sunday, this is our plan, can anyone offer advice !!

Route!


Glouc (gl12tf) to Chelt (gl519fd) = 8.6miles = 40 mins 
Chelt (gl519fd) to Worc (wr38hp) = 25miles = 1hr 45 
Worc (wr38hp) to Hereford (hr49sb) = 28miles = 2hr 
Hereford (hr49sb) to Newport (np194qt) = 45miles = 3hrs
Newport (np194qt) to Cardiff (cf241pq) = 10.2miles = 50mins
Cardiff (cf241pq) to Bridgend (cf313xx) = 20.4miles = 1hr 40
Bridgend (cf313xx) to Swansea (sa54ba) = 20.4miles = 1hr 50
Swansea (sa54ba) to Llanelli (sa129uz) = 9miles = 45mins

Total Miles= 166.6
Average Speed 15mph = 11hrs 8min cycle time (excl stops)

Working on basis you have 5-10min snack stop every hour (fluids / energy) and 15-20min break every 3rd hour for carb snack

8x 10min breaks
X3 20min breaks 

2hrs 20mins

Total journey time:

13.5hrs

Depart- 06:00
Arrive - 19:30


----------



## Kies (25 Nov 2013)

I did 107 with lots of base miles under my belt (20,30 & 40's). Yes it can be done, but difficult for beginners IMO


----------



## bianchi1 (25 Nov 2013)

I'm going to say no!

15 mph for over 12 hours would be an amazing effort along a not exactly flat route! 

If you _all_ train like mad it's possible if the weather is helpful, but be prepared to drop anyone who is slowing you up. 

Best of luck anyway


----------



## colly (26 Nov 2013)

First time riders? I doubt it very much, especially with an average of 15mph. But hey, have a go. 
The sensible thing would be to train like buggery for it with a proper structured training program. If they are young and determined who knows?


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Nov 2013)

As others have said 15mph over that distance would need some solid fitness. On the first 100+mile journey I rode I was going at 12mph avg... I did not build up enough fitness for the ride and the last 60miles ,of the 130 I did, where unpleasant. Prior to that day I'd only been cycling around 6months and my longest day's ride had been 60... I don't think the question should be can you do it; it should be will I enjoy it?


----------



## colly (26 Nov 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> will I enjoy it?



And the answer is..........no. 

On the other hand recounting it in the pub the following week when you are able to walk again will be fantastic.


----------



## buggi (26 Nov 2013)

if you train your nuts off, allow yourself more time (average 12mph) stop every 25 miles for 20 to 30 mins to refuel ... and be prepared to hurt like hell. Hell yea! The camaraderie will see you through


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Nov 2013)

Asking the question in the first place speaks volumes, so I would say no chance unless you have an endurance background and even then.......Theoretical times and speeds on paper are all very well but usually bear no resemblance to real world riding, cold, rain, headwinds etc. All of these plus you all would need to be of a similar standard, it only needs one of you to be having a rough day.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2013)

Done 179 miles to Holyhead, ferry across, and then Dublin to Limerick within the 24 hours. But as others have pointed out you'll be riding as a group. You either go at the pace of the slowest rider or drop them.
That said 130 miles done with a local kids group some years ago, day of the Bradford City FC fire, within 12 hours.
For most of them this was their first long distance ride.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2013)

I can say, with absolute certainty, that I couldn't.



You might though.


----------



## berty bassett (26 Nov 2013)

if you train like billio then you won't be a beginner - you will be someone with some good hard miles behind you if you do some hard 100s then you will know how you will feel so i would say yes definitly as long as you slog some serious training miles in - if you only put an hour here and there then i would forget it . i dont know your fitness but 15mph maybe aiming high and if you bring it down a little it would make the ride more enjoyable and slightly easier , this is only my opinion but i have had a pop at a few longer rides and they can take you to a very dark place and for me the hard bit is about 2thirds the way in when you cant turn home and your a long way from the end - but break it down in your head to the break times and near the end all of a sudden you know you will do it - dog some miles in and get on with it - at worse you have to get picked up - at least you had a go - though the next day when you think you have bust your body dont blame me


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2013)

Honest answer is no unless you are endurance sports people. 15mph for even the average cyclist for that distance is a big ask let alone a beginner but good luck and if you still do it i hope you are successful.


----------



## nappadang (26 Nov 2013)

That sort of distance would exhaust me in a car!


----------



## marcusjb (26 Nov 2013)

Is the time important? 

That's the tough bit. 

Riding 270km at moderate pace is something you could certainly build up to without too many dramas. 

Riding 270km in 13.5 hours takes a lot more effort and conditioning. 

You need to decide if that time is important. If not, go for it - build up over winter, ride lots. Audax will be your friend. 

If that time is important, ride lots more, mix up endurance miles with harder work, hill repeats, intervals etc. Get your body used to fuelling itself for longer. Learn to not stop a lot. 

Either way, fitness is only one part of the story. You need to be comfortable on the bike and that takes a while to dial in. A bike that is comfy for shorter rides may start to show issues as you step up distances. 

Lots and lots of people go from very little distance experience to riding 300km Audaxes in this sort of time frame (myself included).


----------



## Spinney (26 Nov 2013)

Part of the training for a ride like that is doing long rides (say 50 miles or more). So once you have trained you are no longer a beginner.

Why not get some serious training in and then decide?


----------



## gavroche (26 Nov 2013)

Simple answer: NO. I think you are being very optimistic to keep a 15mph average speed, unless you are super fit and well trained. But I would be happy for you to prove me wrong.


----------



## Koga (26 Nov 2013)

The above comments include enough detail, however they all assume you are a beginner, the question is are you ? 
Age will have some bearing on this.
My opinion, if you don't train, no chance, if you do train anything is possible, but you will soon need to train at distance and you will work it out from there.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Nov 2013)

I think its do-able, and its a challenge right  A few years ago after recently getting into road bikes I was an approaching 40 year old ex smoker who winced at the thought of 'training' (still do, I just ride my bike everywhere, I don't train, training is for the kind of person who would go to a gym, I'm not one of those people). I'd done a couple of centuries but wanted to try a solo 200 miles during daylight hours. I did it at the end of May and left after sunrise about 4.30am, I had a ruksak (not recommended for long rides) nearly as heavy as my steel bike, well over 3 hours worth of stops including a full pub lunch, so I was enjoying it not hammering it. Riding time was 13 hours and I managed just over 210 miles before dark. It was hard but brilliant fun, and I'm still boring people with it now.

So yes its possible but to mirror the sentiments of others there's nowt like practice to give you the belief you can do it. I assume you have a bike at the moment? In winter its harder being out for long rides, but you have a training partner to share motivational duties, and the end of April is still 5 months away, so you should be able to get some decent miles in.

And to highlight what Marcus says being comfortable over those distances is a big thing, you need to know if your current saddle will try and cut you in half over 169 miles and you won't know that unless you've done 100 miles on it. (In my experience anything over 150 is damage limitation on the arse front, but maybe I've yet to find my perfect saddle). A centuary is a decent milestone to build towards and by then you should have found a comfortable bike set up and a better idea of your body's eating and drink demands for long days on the bike. (for me this is eat and drink a lot more than I'd think,I eat a lot anyway but on long rides I'm like Augustus Gloop)

The direction you are going means it will likely be a headwind all the way so take turns on the front and my only other advice would be to not set off too fast, and have lights or a back up plan if it looks like you are going to miss your imposed time limit.

And of course, like me you'll be telling the tales of your intrepid adventure for many years to come, and you can cling to that thought if you have any rough patches on the way. Remember you'll get more mileage from the stories than you manage on the ride


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

How many are you riding with. It's not only yourself you have to rely upon to get fit, it's your companions.


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Nov 2013)

Easily do-able in a day, with the right training. I would start earlier than 6am though - you need to give yourself as much time as possible.


----------



## VamP (26 Nov 2013)

It's possible. As to whether you can do it? We just don't have enough information here.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Nov 2013)

Jkgillespie1 said:


> Total Miles= 166.6
> Average Speed 15mph = 11hrs 8min cycle time (excl stops)
> 
> Working on basis you have 5-10min snack stop every hour (fluids / energy) and 15-20min break every 3rd hour for carb snack
> ...



What equation are you using to determine that you will not get any delays due to punctures etc as I notice you have not given any time to the possibility of mechanicals or people coming off?


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Easily do-able in a day, with the right training. I would start earlier than 6am though - you need to give yourself as much time as possible.


 
They dont have much daylight to play with.
Easter Sunday is 20th April,
Sunrise 05.55hrs - sunset 20.05hrs


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> What equation are you using to determine that you will not get any delays due to punctures etc as I notice you have not given any time to the possibility of mechanicals or people coming off?



You can only plan for things you can predict with some degree of certainty..


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Nov 2013)

Beebo said:


> They dont have much daylight to play with.
> Easter Sunday is 20th April,
> Sunrise 05.55hrs - sunset 20.05hrs



They might need lights then...


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2013)

I can't see it being possible for a newbie in that time frame  But probably only because I could never do it. Took me and another cyclist 12 hours to do a fairly flat 102 miles, no punctures, Strava had me at a moving average of 13-14 mph. I was pretty saddle sore by the end, could barely sit down for the last couple of miles 

You'll need to do some serious training through the winter (which some have said will be the worst for 50 years )

I'd plan for a hundred miles and see if you can go further. You'll need to start doing 100+ miles every week with some good long rides (my furthest before then was 71 but a much hillier route on a very hot day)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> You can only plan for things you can predict with some degree of certainty..



lol with my luck recently I could plan for a couple of punctures. But if planning such a trip and making it time bound I would personally throw in 30 minutes as a WTF buffer


----------



## Dismount (26 Nov 2013)

I think it depends on the person(s) 169 miles at the thought of this, my mind says 'no, are your crazy' the answer is yes . Moving on, people have mentioned physical but for a ride of this length you will also need to condition the mind. I thinking prior training is a must 

One long ride a week, build this up 35, 50 and 75
One intense ride a week 20 to 25 miles
Never use the same route mix it up

On the day try keep loose
Don't stop for to long a period of time, you will get stiff - never sit down and get comfy (unless on your bike) 
Drink frequently
You will need calories, hourly

Most of all enjoy the scenery and have fun best wishes to you.


----------



## VamP (26 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> You can only plan for things you can predict with some degree of certainty..


 

Sure, but they need to throw in some free float for mechanicals and navigational events  About 2 hours should do it.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Possible, but unlikely!

What is the logic behind the route you proposed? It seems a bit arbitrary to ride through 9 towns/cities, and that would also potentially slow you down and make the task harder.

If there is a good reason for that route? For example, you are calling in at offices in each town to raise money for charity? If not, then do yourselves a favour and cut the route down to 100 miles and avoid the towns. You would definitely be able to achieve that with sensible preparation, but it would still be a good challenge for you all to aim for. Try and do the century in 6 hours of actual riding. That's a good steady and realistic target to have a go at!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2013)

vickster said:


> I can't see it being possible for a newbie in that time frame  But probably only because I could never do it. Took me and another cyclist 12 hours to do a fairly flat 102 miles, no punctures, Strava had me at a moving average of 13-14 mph. I was pretty saddle sore by the end, could barely sit down for the last couple of miles
> 
> You'll need to do some serious training through the winter (which some have said will be the worst for 50 years )
> 
> I'd plan for a hundred miles and see if you can go further. You'll need to start doing 100+ miles every week with some good long rides (my furthest before then was 71 but a much hillier route on a very hot day)



Oh it can, @gam001 can attest to that.

135 miles and (IIRC) 8000ft of climbing in 1 day, over about 12 hours. He went from zero to 135 miles in about 9 months?

A variant of the Way of the Roses Route that Gam & I have done twice. The first time he did it on a Boardman hybrid too.


----------



## gam001 (26 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Oh it can, @gam001 can attest to that.
> 
> 135 miles and (IIRC) 800ft of climbing in 1 day, over about 12 hours. He went from zero to 135 miles in about 9 months?
> 
> A variant of the Way of the Roses Route that Gam & I have done twice. The first time he did it on a Boardman hybrid too.


 
Yes, in 5 months (April 10 to Sept 10), I went from my longest ride of 12 miles on the flat (at 13mph) to doing 136 miles / 8,000ft climbing C2C in 1 day (plus cycling 14 miles home after we got off the train, so that's *150 miles in 1 day*) averaging around 14-15mph (albeit, with a tailwind and drafting 400bhp on the flats). We even averaged 20mph for the last 30 miles, as @400bhp wanted to catch the 6.20 train - now, that did hurt 

I started off at 18 stones and did the C2C at around 16.5 stones, so (at 5'8") it wasn't easy - but it definitley is doable! I even did a solo 90-mile C2C the week after from Carlisle to Gretna to Tynemouth 

Building the distance gradually week by week, I don't think I missed a Saturday ride for the full 5 months prep and think this was key. I did my first 100 miler (flattish) only the week before. I also did 3 commutes in the week to work upping my speed (10 miles each way). 

*Trust me - you can do it if you put your mind to it, plan for it and keep getting out on your bike every week, no excuses - you'll surprise yourself *


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2013)

I am sure it can be done...However, I am 41, on the heavy sid,e female, and have a fairly knackered knee that cannot cope with steep hills (not to mention prior back and elbow surgery )

...I really do believe I couldn't do it, which is what i said, hence my scepticism  Never really been one for stamina, I am happy having done the 100 miles. 2014's challenge in London-Paris, over 3 days, so that's 80ish miles a day...saddle soreness is my biggest concern.

It would be the training through the winter that would do for me ultimately, IF you were planning this for September, then that might be easier


----------



## marcusjb (26 Nov 2013)

gam001 said:


> *Trust me - you can do it if you put your mind to it, plan for it and keep getting out on your bike every week, no excuses - you'll surprise yourself *



^ that's more like it.

Strong positive thinking.

Riding long distances isn't really that impossible - so long as your pace is moderate, you've got your setup comfortable and you know what food and drink you can handle for long periods. Mental fortitude will see you through most challenges.


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2013)

make sure you get a full night sleep beforehand and have a proper breakfast  And fill your saddle bag with jelly babies (Bassetts or Haribo are best  )


----------



## VamP (26 Nov 2013)

gam001 said:


> Yes, in 5 months (April 10 to Sept 10), I went from my longest ride of 12 miles on the flat (at 13mph) to doing 136 miles / 8,000ft climbing C2C in 1 day (plus cycling 14 miles home after we got off the train, so that's *150 miles in 1 day*) averaging around 14-15mph (albeit, with a tailwind and drafting 400bhp on the flats). We even averaged 20mph for the last 30 miles, as @400bhp wanted to catch the 6.20 train - now, that did hurt
> 
> I started off at 18 stones and did the C2C at around 16.5 stones, so (at 5'8") it wasn't easy - but it definitley is doable! I even did a solo 90-mile C2C the week after from Carlisle to Gretna to Tynemouth
> 
> ...


 
You're not really a newbie after 5 months of cycling though are you? I did my first century after 2 months of cycling, and by 5 months I was racing. The point of the OP, surely, is can untrained non-cyclists do this? My answer remains; it's possible but not for everyone.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> *You're not really a newbie after 5 months of cycling though are you?* I did my first century after 2 months of cycling, and by 5 months I was racing. The point of the OP, surely, is can untrained non-cyclists do this? My answer remains; it's possible but not for everyone.



Depends, not far off I'd say...


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2013)

It's possible. I did 233 miles in 16 hours travelling from SE London to NE Lancashire crossing the Peak District south to north. Two questions:

1. How many of you are there? More than 2 and you're onto dodgy territory. A group of 4 or more will take longer to do that kind of distance due to increase risk of puncture/mechanical plus the extra time faffing about that a group seems to create. I don't know why this happens, it just does.
2. Will you enjoy it? At the time probably not. It's a long way and there will be a mental aspect to it. You'll have to force yourself to keep going. However when you look back, you'll think "Wow, what an achievement"


----------



## gam001 (26 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> You're not really a newbie after 5 months of cycling though are you? I did my first century after 2 months of cycling, and by 5 months I was racing. The point of the OP, surely, is can untrained non-cyclists do this? My answer remains; it's possible but not for everyone.


I was a newbie and then trained for 5 months. OP's event is in April, about 5 months away, so similar situation. Unless I have mis-read something.


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2013)

5 months of winter though...  that said, if he can get through the training, the ride (weather permitting) should be a balmy breeze  My first 100 mile attempt was killed by horrid weather...the third downpour killed me off!!


----------



## VamP (26 Nov 2013)

gam001 said:


> I was a newbie and then trained for 5 months. OP's event is in April, about 5 months away, so similar situation. Unless I have mis-read something.


 
Only the OP can answer. 5 months is plenty to prepare for any distance. I assumed there was a group of disparate non-cyclists so preparation would be not uniformly applied. And as you know, the limiter will be the weakest link in the group.


----------



## VamP (26 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Depends, not far off I'd say...


 

In the context of a long slow ride with regular stops? All you need is some general saddle conditioning really.


----------



## PpPete (26 Nov 2013)

marcusjb said:


> ^ that's more like it.
> 
> Strong positive thinking.
> 
> Riding long distances isn't really that impossible - *so long as your pace is moderate*, you've got your setup comfortable and you know what food and drink you can handle for long periods. Mental fortitude will see you through most challenges.



This is the key to it.
I can hold 15 mph moving average for maybe 40 - 50 miles on a good day on a flat(ish) route.
But that's not a moderate pace for me, if I'm going to be doing 169 miles (or anything like that) I plan for 12 mph and hope to manage 13mph.
If you can hang on to the 18mph group on your Sunday morning club run then 15 mph may well be "moderate" for you. Even if you plan to start at that, I'd still expect your speed to drop off further towards the tail end of the ride.



Jkgillespie1 said:


> 5-10min snack stop every hour (fluids / energy) and 15-20min break every 3rd hour for carb snack13.5hrs


I'd not stop every hour....
Get used to drinking from your bidon on the move, and scoffing a few jelly babies (or whatever) from your back pocket likewise. 
Then give yourselves a proper 30 minute sit-down in a cafe every 3 hours.


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2013)

Someone (who for now shall remain nameless) once told me that all there is to long distance riding is eating and sleeping. So far he's been proved right. I'd add that you need a bit of stubbornness and a bit of luck (to avoid mechanicals) but this advice has stood me in good stead so far.


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2013)

Its doable if you are fit enough, earlier this year I rode to the start of the Tour of Flanders Sportive and then done the full event with light gone and the event organisers (left luggage) having lost my front light I decided to opt for a lift back after 180miles  First time riders though I'd say not just now however --->>> train


----------



## steve52 (26 Nov 2013)

i voted yes, and i did it, well 168 tbh in 14 hours, and i needed a wekk to recover, so it can be done but not by everybody, i allways have been a stubborn bugger, oh i had headwinds and heavey rain for 9 of those hours and it wasent pleasant


----------



## icky (26 Nov 2013)

Its a big ask a constant 15mph for 13 hours for an experienced rider would be a chore but for a beginner its s tall order but good luck with it and keep us informed with your progress


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Nov 2013)

Not heard back from him /her yet, I assume they are going to ride back the next day or not really a challenge........


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Not heard back from him /her yet, I assume they are going to ride back the next day or not really a challenge........


They are out training


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> Someone (who for now shall remain nameless) once told me that all there is to long distance riding is eating and sleeping. So far he's been proved right. I'd add that you need a bit of stubbornness and a bit of luck (to avoid mechanicals) but this advice has stood me in good stead so far.


That and a leather backside!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Nov 2013)

I'd say go for it but test the waters with a few century rides leading up to it. See how you feel. If you get to 80 miles and start to see a light at the end of the tunnel then perhaps doubling that mileage will be a step too far come April. Only your body can tell you what it's capable of. A strong mind can get you 80% of the way there.

As for mechanicals, well i set off with a few club mates for an entertaining 165mile 9000ft ride mid summer and 3 miles in we had 2 punctures and one chain snapped. You just cannot account for what might happen over a full days cycling. So much can happen. For that reason i would allow lots of time, just in case, and bring some spares that you might not normally bring - a spare tyre or two being top of the list. 100 miles into a ride and someone slashes a sidewall to bits is a serious problem if a decent repair can't be made. Try to prepare for for most eventualities.

Edit: Actually it was only 162.5 miles according to my Garmin. 11000ft+ elevation though not 9000ft. It felt like it too. If memory serves right there were 2 or 3 stops for lunch and coffee etc. A few other stops waiting for a straggler or two which again you can't account for.
Here's the ride if interested:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/345538884


Good luck.

Ps, for the love of God use chamois cream.


----------



## martint235 (28 Nov 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> That and a leather backside!


The leather saddle takes care of that!!

Another thing, I wouldn't worry overly about time. I suffer from the @arallsopp quotient which means every ride I plan will take two hours longer than I expect it to. Make sure you have lights and just keep going. FWIW if I think I'm going to be riding in the dark, I like to do the dark bit at the beginning of the ride if possible so set off earlier but that's just personal preference.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> The leather saddle takes care of that!!
> 
> Another thing, I wouldn't worry overly about time. I suffer from the @arallsopp quotient which means every ride I plan will take two hours longer than I expect it to. Make sure you have lights and just keep going. FWIW if I think I'm going to be riding in the dark, I like to do the dark bit at the beginning of the ride if possible so set off earlier but that's just personal preference.


A brooks i gather?


----------



## martint235 (28 Nov 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> A brooks i gather?


No. I have had a couple of Brooks (one still on the commuter) but on the distance bike is a Spa Cycles Aire. Thicker leather than a Brooks and it doesn't creak unlike a Brooks.


----------



## david k (28 Nov 2013)

Jkgillespie1 said:


> Hi we are planning a ride Easter Sunday, this is our plan, can anyone offer advice !!
> 
> Glouc (gl12tf) to Chelt (gl519fd) = 8.6miles = 40 mins
> Chelt (gl519fd) to Worc (wr38hp) = 25miles = 1hr 45
> ...



Id love to even try it! I fear Id fail by 116 miles


----------



## Dusty Bin (28 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Given that the poll refers to "First time riders", I think the answer has got to be a resounding no, surely.



If they were 'first time riders' on the day of the event, then you are probably correct. However, if they are 'first time riders' now, then they have around four months to train.


----------



## marcusjb (28 Nov 2013)

I've sort of ignored the poll - makes little sense - are we talking about the first time someone ever gets on a bike? Unlikely they will do it in that case.

But, we're in Novevember and the OP is talking about a ride in April - totally possible for someone with mental fortitude and a decent approach to winter training. Long day out in the saddle, that's all.


----------



## Linford (28 Nov 2013)

Averaging 15mph over that distance, over that terrain, with those breaks with 4 1/2 months to get up to it....no, you won't be able to achieve this brief in the timescale.
Not wanting to be negative, but you want to do some training to build up to it, come out with me on a saturday or sunday (I'm in Cheltenham), and you will see the difference between what you are hoping to achieve, and what you can actually do in a few hours, and then see how you feel afterwards.
I'd not attempt it in that timescale, and my normal ride is up to seven springs. It is something you would need a couple of years to build up to...as well as having little else in your life to occupy your days.


----------



## Dusty Bin (28 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Or of course they could have been first time riders ten years ago.



Exactly - maybe they all ride for UCI pro teams now...


----------



## Koga (28 Nov 2013)

I note the OP Jkgillespie1 has not responded, so what is the point debating this any further.
There is simply not enough info to contribute to this post as we don't know: age, experience, cycle fitness level, type of bicycle, eventual medical conditions etc.


----------



## arallsopp (28 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> I suffer from the @arallsopp quotient which means every ride I plan will take two hours longer than I expect it to.



Don't start adding the 2 hours into the base figure, otherwise you'll have to add them again. T=T+2


----------



## martint235 (28 Nov 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Don't start adding the 2 hours into the base figure, otherwise you'll have to add them again. T=T+2


Look I did LEL within time so go away!!! I've escaped the Arallsopp quotient!


----------



## JoeyB (28 Nov 2013)

I'd say that whilst it might be do-able, it probably won't be enjoyable.


----------



## Saluki (28 Nov 2013)

Is the OP coming back do you think?


----------



## lukesdad (28 Nov 2013)

Are those mileages as the crow flies ?
some of them look a bit on the tightside to me.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Nov 2013)

Why would you ask a question like this as your first post on CC knowing that there are bound to be a number of replies and then disappear?
I hope nothing serious has happened to them, but if not then damned rude


----------



## arallsopp (2 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Why would you ask a question like this as your first post on CC knowing that there are bound to be a number of replies and then disappear?
> I hope nothing serious has happened to them, but if not then damned rude



I can understand, tbh. Its easy enough to ask a question near anonymously, get spooked, then bury it away and never look again. Much easier than saying "Damn. I'm not up to it" or "Shoot. That sounds like a bigger commitment than I can give". People do all kinds of things. You can only offer advice freely, I guess. Even if the initial investment fell flat, I'd be suprised if the OP was the only one to get something out of this thread.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Dec 2013)

arallsopp said:


> I can understand, tbh. Its easy enough to ask a question near anonymously, get spooked, then bury it away and never look again. Much easier than saying "Damn. I'm not up to it" or "Shoot. That sounds like a bigger commitment than I can give". People do all kinds of things. You can only offer advice freely, I guess. Even if the initial investment fell flat, I'd be suprised if the OP was the only one to get something out of this thread.


You are a much nicer person than me.


----------



## Linford (2 Dec 2013)

The OP comes across as some sort of an escapade planned during a nights drinking one weekend


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2013)

169 miles is a random number though, why not make it a real challenge and add a 0...


----------



## marcusjb (2 Dec 2013)

1690 miles? In a day?

Not possible for a beginner, no.

Or even the most hardcore expert. 

24hr TT record set by Andy Wilkinson is 541 miles. I am sure there are track records and bent records that exceed that distance as well, but 1690 miles would take a few days longer.

OP seems to have got bogged down in the numbers - you can't work out riding long distances by a series of numbers. Rough numbers help, but not detailed timetables.

I'll still stand by my assertions that riding 169 miles in a day at a moderate pace, really isn't beyond the reach of anyone who's prepared to put the effort in and do some decent training over winter. It's really not impossible. 

Doing that distance in 13.5 hours is a little more challenging, but just takes a bit more application. Even pretty average cyclists like myself can ride that distance in that time.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2013)

It was in jest in response to someone saying it was drunken bravado...


----------



## colly (2 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/345538884
> 
> .



Impressive.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Dec 2013)

colly said:


> Impressive.


Cheers colly, some of the guys are talking about doing a ride24 which seems to be riding from one destination to another within 24hours. Oh and it's 300miles!!! 

Now i am pretty sure that would hurt like hell. I mean i really enjoyed riding the 160+ miles but i had no desire to ride another 140 miles in the dark! Plus my rear end may never recover from such an experience. 

Peer pressure is a bitch.


----------



## DooDah (2 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Cheers colly, some of the guys are talking about doing a ride24 which seems to be riding from one destination to another within 24hours. Oh and it's 300miles!!!
> 
> Now i am pretty sure that would hurt like hell. I mean i really enjoyed riding the 160+ miles but i had no desire to ride another 140 miles in the dark! Plus my rear end may never recover from such an experience.
> 
> Peer pressure is a bitch.


Nice one Pedro, but after all what is 140km between friends


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2013)

140 miles...225km!!


----------



## DooDah (3 Dec 2013)

DooDah said:


> Nice one Pedro, but after all what is 140km between friends


Sorry still on French time


----------



## maxap (3 Dec 2013)

If you train over winter and build up gradually it is not bad as it sounds. I managed longer distances this year on my tourer. You have to get used to long hours in the saddle and also making sure you eat and drink a lot.
As a warning though, I also managed to injure my knee pretty badly this year, due to a new saddle which messed up my bike setup somehow. It wouldn't have been too bad on a shorter ride, but I was on a 500km ride and as a result I am off the bike at present. Crossed fingers that it'll be alright for next year.


----------



## DooDah (3 Dec 2013)

maxap said:


> If you train over winter and build up gradually it is not bad as it sounds. I managed longer distances this year on my tourer. You have to get used to long hours in the saddle and also making sure you eat and drink a lot.
> As a warning though, I also managed to injure my knee pretty badly this year, due to a new saddle which messed up my bike setup somehow. It wouldn't have been too bad on a shorter ride, but I was on a 500km ride and as a result I am off the bike at present. Crossed fingers that it'll be alright for next year.


Chapeau sir for doing those kinds of distances and get well soon. Welcome BTW


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Dec 2013)

Yes you can do it and you can do it without any training at all.

As long as you realise that there are 24 hours in a day and not 13.5 hours. 

Steve


----------



## arallsopp (3 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Cheers colly, some of the guys are talking about doing a ride24 which seems to be riding from one destination to another within 24hours. Oh and it's 300miles!!!
> 
> Now i am pretty sure that would hurt like hell. I mean i really enjoyed riding the 160+ miles but i had no desire to ride another 140 miles in the dark! Plus my rear end may never recover from such an experience.
> 
> Peer pressure is a bitch.



Am pretty sure you can do it. Given the speed you're maintaining throughout that ride, I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to pick up the 300 inside of 24 hours. You could drop a third off your speed and still make it. There are plenty here who can (and given the opportunity, _will_) rip my legs off on a hundred miler, but even I can blag the 300 if need be.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/830181

On reflection, I find my distance work seems to affect me as follows.:

First attempt at Distance vs. Incremental Effort over previous row
0 miles N/A
10 miles 1000%
25 miles 50%
50 miles 25%
100 miles 25%
180 miles 50%
250 miles 50%
300 miles 50%

I'll let the big hitters tell you what happens after that. Broadly, nothing is as big a jump as the first ten miler. It quickly gets easier until the 180 mile mark, when (for me) it starts getting hard again. Then it gets incrementally problematic for every mile after that. If you sleep, it resets, so these figures don't apply to multi-day tours. Fortunately


----------



## marcusjb (3 Dec 2013)

Following on from arallsop's comments on riding 300 miles in 24 hours and your Garmin connect ride.

You've got no worries with speed! But you spent 4 hours in 13:15 off the bike - that's a fair bit. Dropping the pace, spending less time off the bike, and you're probably going to be quicker than riding at 28kph average.

My typical average moving pace on a not-very-hilly, summer, 200-300km (125 miles) is in the 24-26 kph range. On longer multi-day stuff this will drop (LEL was 23.4kph average moving). Really hilly stuff and it can drop to 20-22 ish.

300 miles in 24 hours is very achievable, but far from easy - from what I understand, the Ride24 organisation is very good and they'll do everything they can to get you to the end.

An average of 24kph gives you 20 hours on the bike, 4 off (plenty!).

It sounds like you need to work on pacing and then discipline off the bike - and a little on comfort/position (which really becomes an issue around the 180miles/300km area where every little stress on your body is going to start having impact). 

Good luck!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Dec 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Am pretty sure you can do it. Given the speed you're maintaining throughout that ride, I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to pick up the 300 inside of 24 hours. You could drop a third off your speed and still make it. There are plenty here who can (and given the opportunity, _will_) rip my legs off on a hundred miler, but even I can blag the 300 if need be.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/830181
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, i wasn't expecting any replies to my contribution so a nice surprise. 

Yeh i am pretty sure i can do the 300 in 24 hours. My body certainly won't have any fitness issues with the challenge and i think mentally one would just have to knuckle down and endure the discomfort from the half way point onward. I don't know many riders that are comfy on a bike after 150 miles though a few days recovery should see all well afterward. With good company i am sure the pace would be quite fast and the load shared. Latest i heard of it was London to Paris but there are other ideas floating about too. 

As for multi day tours, well i can't see that in the near future. It will no doubt be something on my to do list though for the future.


----------



## martint235 (3 Dec 2013)

While I have no doubt that you can do it, l 'd advise against underestimating the mental challenge involved. Good luck though


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Dec 2013)

marcusjb said:


> Following on from arallsop's comments on riding 300 miles in 24 hours and your Garmin connect ride.
> 
> You've got no worries with speed! But you spent 4 hours in 13:15 off the bike - that's a fair bit. Dropping the pace, spending less time off the bike, and you're probably going to be quicker than riding at 28kph average.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 

Yeh the 4 hours not moving was due to several nasty mechanicals and 2 or 3 food/beverage stops. I wasn't too happy to be stopping as i find the more i stop the more my body resents restarting again. The ride itself wasn't really a race either. Some sections were ridden fast but that was more just banter between a few competitive riders. 

So the nitty gritty is that it could have been done with zero stops (barring mechanicals) if it was deemed essential. The fact is though that it was for the sheer (ahem) pleasure of riding that route. We were also blessed with a full day of glorious sunshine. How things could have changed in the pouring rain - another factor hard to bypass in Scotland. 

IMO the major PITA regarding riding 300 miles in 24 hours would be just that, the pain in the arse!! There is no doubting that 20+ hours spent in the saddle is going to create a little unwanted friction, even with the best chamois cream money can buy. Again though i am pretty sure it's just a case of knuckling down and dealing with any sores and recovery after completion. 

Mind over matter. That's what mental blocks are for.


----------



## bianchi1 (3 Dec 2013)

I was talked into doing a 12 hour tt a couple of years back. I was just going to do it on my road bike, but opted to put on a pair of tri bars (set quite high). I found that the 'resting on the arms position' was far more comfortable on my hands an wrists and the position did help with the wind resistance. 

Not the most enjoyable 12 hours of my life! In fact the overwhelming memory is that of boredom that is only punctuated with pain and hunger.


----------



## arallsopp (4 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> So the nitty gritty is that it could have been done with zero stops (barring mechanicals) if it was deemed essential.



Ah... the things that could be done, barring mechanicals


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Dec 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Ah... the things that could be done, barring mechanicals


Absolutely. If memory serves right there was a broken chain, buckled wheel and 2 punctures all within 3 miles!!! All on different bikes!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2013)

He hasn't logged in since asking the question! (I suppose he may have been following the thread without logging in, but that would be a bit odd.)


----------



## Pico Triano (12 Dec 2013)

Did my first century 103 miles on an overloaded bike with inadequate training. The following day I did another 98 miles. 169 miles without a load might be doable. I'd never recommend it though.


----------

